
Visiting Lord's Bridge: The Mullard Radio Astronomy Observatory Near Cambridge - fanf2
https://vla22.dreamwidth.org/2195.html
======
twic
_Sheep from the Vet school were used, because it was tricky to get a lawnmower
around what with all the poles and wires, and goats would have eaten the
telescope too._

~~~
zeristor
Isn't this an issue with large scale solar panels still?

------
timthorn
It really is an amazing place. The array that detected pulsars now looks not
dissimilar to an overgrown vineyard, and the hut where the wires from the
antennae were terminated still has plastic caps from the connectors scattered
over the floor. The control room for one of the telescopes was left open on
it's desk, with last observing entries in it from the date of my birth.
Operating manuals and old component catalogues lie scattered around. One hurt
was full of random matked exam papers.

It's not open to the public often, but if you get a chance to visit you'll see
astronomy history frozen in time.

------
zeristor
Mullard

UCL has a space lab named after Mullards, Cambridge has a radio telescope. Was
there one person who set up these gifts, there are few other companies who
have gifted money to space science. Wellcome is very generous for medical
research.

Mullard were taken over by Philips back in 1927, so were these gifts really
from Philips?

I'm keenly aware of this since my Dad worked for Mullards for 30 years.

------
zeristor
The Mullard Observatory on Google Maps:

[https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.1673827,0.0332374,1234m/da...](https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.1673827,0.0332374,1234m/data=!3m1!1e3)

